

GoDaddy Tries to Discourage Domain Transfers - geekfactor
http://imgur.com/AYkED

======
thenextcorner
Wow, from going to supporting SOPA, to opposing in less than a week, with the
onsite merchandizing included.

Too late Godaddy, I'm moving all of my domains away from you!

------
da_n
Was the box pre-ticked? If so this is disgusting behaviour, how many users are
going to just click OK without paying attention? They must be getting
seriously desperate, which at least is a good sign the backlash has seriously
got their attention. This is one company I would happily see go down in
flames.

~~~
jhaglund
The first step to transferring a domain is to unlock. It should be checked or
you left your domain unlocked.

------
motoford
lol is all I have to say about that screenshot

